# Some of my humble attempts at handles.



## Marshmallo (Dec 27, 2021)

Here is a western handle I did for a friend. I took a Richmond and cut the tang to make a half hidden tang so I could make the belly larger, it was quite shallow to start with. Used desert ironwood. I had never made this kind of handle before it was fun. I sanded down the end of my wood too much after I had drilled the holes so it didn't marry up perfectly and I didn't orient the star but I still think it turned out well. And I'm learning.

















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LostHighway (Dec 27, 2021)

Nice! I'm not a huge fan of Western handles except for paring knives but that looks great.


----------



## drsmp (Dec 27, 2021)

That turned out great! What did you use to seal/finish the ironwood ?


----------



## Marshmallo (Dec 27, 2021)

drsmp said:


> That turned out great! What did you use to seal/finish the ironwood ?


So it's so dense I sand it to 2k grit and it gets a very good finish. Then I wax with Renaissance wax. And I tell folks to re-wax every few months or so if they want.


----------



## drsmp (Dec 27, 2021)

Has the Renaissance wax finish darkened with time? I have 4 Ironwood handles from 4 different makers and all have gotten quite dark over time (1 year +)


----------



## Marshmallo (Dec 27, 2021)

I've seen one darken over a 2 year period. It was a camp knife I made and waxed. I used truoil on one a few years ago and it hasn't darkened. So idk... I guess I'll find out at some point. I don't have any personally.. so I don't get to watch what happens very often.


----------



## Marshmallo (Dec 27, 2021)

Are yours waxed?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Dec 27, 2021)

That looks awesome ... seriously very very nice!


----------



## Luftmensch (Dec 27, 2021)

Looks great!



Marshmallo said:


> I had never made this kind of handle before it was fun.



Wow! Great start


----------



## tostadas (Dec 27, 2021)

Looks really nice!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 27, 2021)

Very impressive. Well done


----------



## Grayswandir (Dec 28, 2021)

Marshmallo said:


> Here is a western handle I did for a friend. I took a Richmond and cut the tang to make a half hidden tang so I could make the belly larger, it was quite shallow to start with. Used desert ironwood. I had never made this kind of handle before it was fun. I sanded down the end of my wood too much after I had drilled the holes so it didn't marry up perfectly and I didn't orient the star but I still think it turned out well. And I'm learning.
> View attachment 157833
> 
> View attachment 157834
> ...



Have you ever thought about re-orientating your belt grinder? I lay mine on its back and it gives me multiple angles of attack, rather then being stuck using just the one inch wide portion of the belt. I removed my deck and the plastic shield from the top pulley and it gives you a lot more freedom that way. The top pulley is great for making razor scales, and you can also see your work better.


----------



## Grayswandir (Dec 28, 2021)

please delete.


----------



## Marshmallo (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm not sure I can do that with mine. I'll get an adjustable one eventually. 

And sorry I have no idea how to delete something.


----------



## Grayswandir (Dec 28, 2021)

Marshmallo said:


> I'm not sure I can do that with mine. I'll get an adjustable one eventually.
> 
> And sorry I have no idea how to delete something.


I'm sorry, I mean I wanted the mods to delete my post, as I accidentally made a double post. I love your handle work, it's very beautiful!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 28, 2021)

drsmp said:


> Has the Renaissance wax finish darkened with time? I have 4 Ironwood handles from 4 different makers and all have gotten quite dark over time (1 year +)


No. Wax itself doesn't darken. But it's not a durable finish. I doubt it would survive more than a few weeks of day to day usage. And once there's no more wax wood starts to darken (dirt, sun, moisture, even air itself)

Some woods are notorious for darkening. Cocobolo or Ironwood to name a few. On the other hand birch or maple would keep their color for years


----------



## birdsfan (Dec 28, 2021)

Beautiful work there! Those half hidden tangs are no easy project!


----------



## Marshmallo (Dec 30, 2021)

Making a handle for my Myojin. Afzelia and a pecan spacer. I think it turned out super classy. Just epoxied the blade and handle I'll post a picture once it cures.


----------



## cotedupy (Dec 30, 2021)

Great stuff! Gotta be pretty chuffed with how they’ve come out


----------



## Marshmallo (Dec 31, 2021)

I haven't put any coating or wax on the handle yet, that'll really make it pop.


----------



## Ericfg (Jan 1, 2022)

Very nice handle! Are those chives in the background?


----------



## Marshmallo (Jan 1, 2022)

Ericfg said:


> Very nice handle! Are those chives in the background?



Green onions but pretty close.


----------



## Jville (Jan 1, 2022)

Those are pretty nice handles! I like the western one more. Great pic with the green onions!! I need to get some of those growing in my back yard.


----------



## Marshmallo (Jan 1, 2022)

Jville said:


> Those are pretty nice handles! I like the western one more. Great pic with the green onions!! I need to get some of those growing in my back yard.



I like making western handles more, I get to let the handle unfold as I'm shaping it.


----------

